# Have You Ever Seen Endlers Like This At Your LFS?



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

I really want an a couple Endlers that look like this.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...-TmDw&esq=6&page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


I'm taking a trip to my LFS tomorrow after school, and was just wondering if any of you have ever seen any Endlers with that color and/or pattern.

If not, are these the typical Endlers you usually see? Or do they look a translucent yellow/green with no color?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...fjtDw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone..?
Anyone at all?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've seen wild-type 'peacock' endler's in the club. Those pic look like the fish have already had several generations of selective breeding to emphasize specific colors.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

emc7 said:


> I've seen wild-type 'peacock' endler's in the club. Those pic look like the fish have already had several generations of selective breeding to emphasize specific colors.



Oh okay. So my LFS probably won't have any endler close to those pictures. Darn.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I have seen endlers that looked just like neon tetra. Very interesting coloration.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I have loads of pure endler's, did have at least several hundred overcrowding a 40 gallon tank until I picked up a baby Carapo knife fish. I've seen a few males that I considered line breeding, but never actually did. I've seen peacocks, black bars, flametails, even a few blonde (leucistic) fish turn up from the relatively few survivors of the culling. The blondes are white with red pigment, no blue, green, or black though. I have separated a handful of those, waiting to see if they breed true blondes.
If you want some endler's I sell them for $10/dozen (actually more, usually just scoop up a good netful from the masses.) Total shipped Priority Mail with a 72 hour heat pack would be $20.


----------



## sm1ke (Jul 27, 2009)

toddnbecka you've got a PM ;-)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

We have those endlers over here all the time.

We also have the normal ones but the are usually nearly all yellow


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the "Yellow Jacket" ones. They're awesome.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The yellow jackets are a hybrid, though there are some folks who insist that endler's and guppies are the same species...


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah I prefer the wild strain almost always. Fish should look how nature intended them to. 

These are the endlers I have. I believe they are pure, came from the local fish auction. Black bar endlers.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

endlers are extict in the wild


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

platies pwn said:


> endlers are extict in the wild


They are close to extinct as far as we know, but this is not currently verified. Unfortunately since a lot of it is due to habitat loss and not over harvesting I would expect them to become extinct in the wild. This is another good reason to keep the pure wild strains. Just look at the tank strain swordtails vs a wild type. Wild type is way prettier for starters and tank strain is a far different fish then what it once use to be. Every fancy swordtail you see in a chain shop is almost guaranteed to be a hybrid fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, very sad. If more people could see the various sprcies of wild swordtails, they'd never want the junk we usually see in stores again. Some of them are truly amazing.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I'm very basis in shops. There are "fake" fish and then there are "real" fish. A real fish looks exactly as it would in the wild, a fake one does not lol. It is quite sad what this hobby has done to the fish. If you walk into any chain shop and tally up wild-strain vs tank strain fish, its depressing that the vast majority are the latter. I love wild types only 2 of my fish do not fall into this category. 

I'm fine with people keeping what ever they like. However one of my biggest pet peeves is throwing tank strains in a planted tank and calling it natural. Both the tank and the fish may be beautiful in their own regards, but together they can clash so horribly to me its something I just can't get over when looking at the tank. A quick browsing of youtube and I found this example, tank is beautiful, ALL the fish are beautiful. However, I just can't get over the white angel and the one tank strain discus looking so out of place.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Petland Dunwoody had some endlers today with less color than your pics, but really long lyre-tails. Very nice, I was tempted.


----------



## sm1ke (Jul 27, 2009)

Personally, I keep fish that I think are interesting or beautiful. It doesn't matter to me if they are wild-caught or tank bred. Then again, I'm not so into this hobby that I would spend $200+ on a single fish.


........ Maybe in a couple of years, I will ;-)


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

sm1ke said:


> Personally, I keep fish that I think are interesting or beautiful. It doesn't matter to me if they are wild-caught or tank bred. Then again, I'm not so into this hobby that I would spend $200+ on a single fish.
> 
> 
> ........ Maybe in a couple of years, I will ;-)


We are not talking about wild caught. The difference between a wild-strain and a tank strain. Example the difference between a fancy guppy and a neon tetra. One is "man-made" via natural selection to look pretty to us and you will never see one in the wild. Neon tetra is a beautiful example of natural wildlife from the amazon river. It may be tank-raised, but it is still a wild type fish as those colors are entirely nature's doing.


----------

